# A bit of relaxation.



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

I posted a little while ago about having some major problems in my family, with Flint and my husband. We've been doing a lot of training and my husband and Flint are spending one on one walks together, which has been helping them bond. He even plays in the yard with him while I'm cooking without my asking. (Before, Flint would have been laying on my feet, getting in the way adorably) 

It's not perfect, but it's progress. And it's lovely. =) 

We also took a family trip to Verona. Flint loved being involved and coming with us. He didn't act out and I was pleasantly surprised by his behavior around the large crowds. The pictures below are mostly for fun, but also just because I'm so darn proud of him for doing well in Verona =) the last one is him sleeping while we were in an outdoor cafe eating dinner.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So glad to hear about the progress with Flint... He sure is a handsome boy!! ;D ;D


----------

